# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  بحث فى جرائم الشرف فى القانون السورى .. خطوة على طريق طويل

## هيثم الفقى

بحث فى جرائم الشرف فى القانون السورى .. خطوة على طريق طويل

جرائم الشرف.. خطوة على طريق طويل

د. مية الرحبي 


خطوة.. على طريق طويل 
د.مية الرحبي : ( كلنا شركاء ) 6/7/2009 
يعتبر صدور المرسوم التشريعي بتعديل المادة 548 من قانون العقوبات خطوة إيجابية نحو إقرار عدالة قانونية اجتماعية طال انتظارها، لكننا في نفس الوقت لايمكن أن نخفي خيبة أملنا، بعد أن علقنا آمالا كبيرة على تغيير جميع المواد القانونية التي تلغي أو تخفف العقوبة على مرتكبي الجرائم باسم الشرف. 
وقد ذكرنا ذلك بتعديل قانون الحضانة الذي صدر منذ سنوات، إذ تبنى يومها بعض أعضاء مجلس الشعب مطالب الحركة النسوية ومناصريها، وتقدموا باقتراحات لتعديل المواد 146 و 147 و138 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بحضانة الأم لأولادها، وطبعا جاءت النتيجة مخيبة، إذ لم يستطع النواب الحصول على أكثر من تعديل بسيط يقضي برفع سن الحضانة للولد حتى 13 سنة والبنت حتى 15 سنة، دون أن يكون هنالك وضوح في مسألة تخيير الطفل لحاضنه بعد تجاوزه هذا السن، كما أسقطت مطالبتي حق الحاضن بمسكن الزوجية أماً كانت أم أباً مادام حاضنا، ولم يقر حق الحضانة للمرأة بعد زواجها من آخر، حتى وإن اقتضت مصلحة الطفل الفضلى ذلك، وهكذا بقي التعديل جزئيا، متعاميا عن المآسي وأطنان الدموع التي أريقت من عيون الأطفال وأمهاتهم في أروقة المحاكم. 
اليوم وبعد أن تفاءلنا خيرا بعقد الحكومة للملتقى الوطني حول جرائم الشرف، في الشهر العاشر من العام الماضي بحضور صفوة من المفكرين ورجال الدين من كافة الطوائف والناشطات والناشطين في مجال الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة، وبعد أن خرج المؤتمر بتوصيات هامة، كانت صدمتنا كبيرة بالتغيير الذي لم يتناول سوى المادة 548 جزئيا، والذي رفع عقوبة إزهاق حياة المرأة من 6 أشهر إلى سنتين!! 
فحسب القانون يمكن لمرتكبي جرائم القتل باسم الشرف الاستفادة من مواد قانونية عدة للنجاة بفعلتهم، هي : 
المادة 192: 
إذا تبين للقاضي أن الدافع كان شريفاً قضى بالعقوبات التالية: 
ـ الاعتقال المؤبد أو الخمس عشرة سنة بدلاً من الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. 
ـ الاعتقال الموقت بدلاً من الأشغال الشاقة الموقتة. 
ـ الحبس البسيط بدلاً من الحبس مع التشغيل. 
وللقاضي فضلاً عن ذلك أن يعفي المحكوم عليه من لصق الحكم ونشره المفروضين كعقوبة. 
المادة 548 : 
1- يستفيد من العذر المحل من فاجأ زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أخته في جرم الزنا المشهود أو في صلات جنسية فحشاء مع شخص آخر فأقدم على قتلهما أو إيذائهما أو على قتل أو إيذاء أحدهما بغير عمد. 
2- يستفيد مرتكب القتل أو الأذى من العذر المخفف إذا فاجأ زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أخته في حالة مريبة مع آخر». 
ومايتعلق بها من المواد التالية: 
المادة 239 : 
لا عذر على جريمة إلا في الحالات التي عينها القانون. 
المادة 240 
1 ـ إن العذر المحل يعفي المجرم من كل عقاب. 
2 ـ على أنه يمكن أن تنزل به عند الاقتضاء تدابير الإصلاح وتدابير الاحتراز ما خلا العزلة. 
المادة 241 
1ـ عندما ينص القانون على عذر مخفف: 
إذا كان الفعل جناية توجب الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد حولت العقوبة إلى الحبس سنة على الأقل. 
وإذا كان الفعل يؤلف إحدى الجنايات الأخرى كان الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين. 
وإذا كان الفعل جنحة فلا تتجاوز العقوبة ستة أشهر ويمكن تحويلها إلى عقوبة تكديرية. 
وإذا كان الفعل مخالفة أمكن القاضي تخفيف العقوبة إلى نصف الغرامة التكديرية. 
2ـ يمكن أن تنزل بالمستفيد من العذر المخفف ما كان يتعرض له من تدابير الاحتراز ما خلا العزلة لو كان قضي عليه بالعقوبة التي نص عليها القانون. 
المادة 242 : 
يستفيد من العذر المخفف فاعل الجريمة الذي أقدم عليها بثورة غضب شديد ناتج عن عمل غير محق وعلى جانب من الخطورة أتاه المجنى عليه. 
وقد عدلت فقط المادة 548 بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 37، الذي نص على ما يلي: 
المادة-1- تلغى المادة 548 من قانون العقوبات ويستعاض عنها بالنص التالي.. 
يستفيد من العذر المخفف من فاجأ زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أخته في جرم الزنا المشهود أو في صلات جنسية فحشاء مع شخص آخر فأقدم على قتلهما أو إيذائهما أو على قتل أو إيذاء أحدهما بغير عمد على ألا تقل العقوبة عن الحبس مدة سنتين في القتل. 
تاركة للقتلة عقوبة مخففة وإمكانية الاستفادة من المواد القانونية الأخرى التي لم يطالها التعديل. 
علما بأن هذه المادة تتعارض مع جوهر القانون وأداته السلطة القضائية، التي تملك وحدها حق الحكم على المواطنين عند ارتكابهم خطأ ما، وتطبيق العقوبات بحقهم، بدل أن توكل هذه المهمة للأفراد. كما أن أغلب حالات القتل التي ترتكب باسم الشرف، هي حالات قتل لنساء تزوجن زواجا شرعيا وقانونيا ولكن دون رضى الأهل، وخاصة إذا تزوجت إحداهن رجلا من طائفة أخرى، أو لبنات اشتبه أهلهن بسلوكهن، فتم قتلهن وتبين بعد موتهن أنهن كن عذراوات، ومن النادر جدا أن ترتكب الجريمة أثناء القيام بفعل الزنى، بما يمكن أن ينطبق عليه المادة القانونية 548. 
وقد بات معروفا أيضا كم يتم التلاعب على هذه المواد القانونية بحيث لا يقضي مرتكب الجريمة مهما كانت ظروفها وتداعياتها أكثر من أشهر معدودة في السجن، مما يشجعه دوما على ارتكاب جريمته وتسليم نفسه لأقرب مركز للشرطة مطمئنا، مزهوا، مرفوع الرأس!!! 
وقد كان تفاؤلنا كبيرا بتوصيات الملتقى الوطني حول جرائم الشرف، والتي نصت على: 
1- إعادة الصياغة للفقرة الثالثة من المادة (192) المتعلّقة بالدافع الشريف، والتي تبيح للاجتهاد القضائي النزول بعقوبة القتل إلى الحبس ستة أشهرٍ أو سنةٍ على الأكثر. وبحيث لا تقل عقوبة القاتل عن الاعتقال 15 سنة. 
2- إلغاء المادة( 548) من قانون العقوبات. 
3- تشديد عقوبة الزنا للرجل والمرأة على قدم المساواة، المنصوص عليها بالمادتين (473) و(474)، وعقوبة السفاح المنصوص عليها في المادة (476) من قانون العقوبات. 
كما نصت على توصيات أخرى، هي: 
4- تعميم فتاوى تحريم ارتكاب جريمة ما يسمى بجريمة الشرف وامتناع إفادة مرتكبيها من العذر المحل أو السبب المخفف للعقاب. 
5- زيادة العمل التوعوي المستمر بالتعاون مع المؤسسات والاتحاديات والنقابات والجمعيات ذات الصلة، لترسيخ ثقافة المساواة في المركز القانوني للجنسين من خلال التربية والتعليم ووسائل الإعلام والخطاب الديني، والعمل على إنشاء مرصد وطني لمتابعة هذا العمل التوعوي. 
6- العمل على إصدار دورية تهتم بالشؤون الأسرية من قبل السورية لشؤون الأسرة. 
7- تكليف الهيئة المذكورة بالسعي المستمر لدى الجهات المعنية لتفعيل هذه التوصيات والوصول بها إلى المستوى التنفيذي من خلال خطة وطنية شاملة. 
8- إقامة ملتقى وطني لتمكين وحماية الأسرة 
علما بأن المواد القانونية المذكورة مثلها مثل جميع مواد قانون العقوبات وضعية، وضعها مشرعون استندوا إلى القانون الفرنسي عند نشأة الدولة السورية الحديثة، ولا تمت بصلة للشريعة الإسلامية، التي تخالف أحكامها بهذا الخصوص، المواد السابقة. إذ لا يوجد في القرآن الكريم أو السيرة النبوية الشريفة، ما يبيح لأحد الأفراد أن ينصب نفسه قاضيا، أو يصدر حكما أو ينفذه بحق أحد، وإنما يوكل الأمر لأولي الأمر، الذين يمثلهم في عصرنا الحالي القانون والسلطة القضائية. 
من ناحية أخرى، لا تكفي العقوبات القاسية الرادعة بحق مرتكبي هذه الجرائم، والمحرضين عليها، وحدها للحد من هذه الجرائم، فذلك لايمثل سوى جزء من الحل. 
فلابد من بحث جذور هذه الجرائم، وتصحيح الأوضاع الاجتماعية العرجاء، وتغييرالمفاهيم المتخلفة المبنية على منظومة فكرية ذكورية متسلطة، بإعادة الاعتبار أولا إلى النساء في الوطن مواطنات كاملات الحقوق والواجبات، وتعديل جميع المواد القانونية التي تحمل تمييزا ضد المرأة، واعتبار جرائم قتل النساء، جرائم قتل مواطنين في هذا البلد، تطبق على قتلتهم العقوبات التي تطال أي مجرم يقتل مواطنا، وإعادة الاعتبار لهيبة القانون، واستقلالية القضاء ونزاهته، فالقانون وحده صاحب الحق في تجريم الناس، وإصدار أحكام ضدهم، وتطبيق عقوبات بحقهم. 
ولابد أن يتزامن ذلك مع نشر ثقافة بديلة، تغيير مفهوم الشرف، ليصبح مفهوما مبنيا على الصدق والأمانة والإخلاص في العمل، والمحبة والتعاون، وحب الوطن، والسعي نحو تقدمه ونمائه. ولا بد من تشجيع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني، التي تحمل جل المسؤولية في نشر هذه الثقافة البديلة، وتتشارك مع المؤسسات الحكومية في الدفاع عن مصالح الفئات المجتمعية التي تمثلها، عندها فقط نستطيع أن نصل إلى يوم تصبح فيه هذه الجرائم من الذكريات المنسية التي يتمنى كل منا محوها من ذاكرته.

----------

